# Postfix make option TEST -- what does it do?



## johnblue (Dec 26, 2009)

TEST "SMTP/LMTP test server and generator"

I googled around a bit with google.com/bsd to try and find out what this option is for, but couldn't really find anything except for pages that list it as an option.

Just wondering why someone would want to use it.


----------



## ohauer (Dec 26, 2009)

this option builds two additional tools
-> smtp-sink and smtp-source

Both tools are useful for example to look into performance issues or for stress testing.


----------

